# Have you ever tried the night smal game hunting?



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

A old hunter told me all big birds gather in a tree in the night.

He often scored ten pheasants for once hunting in night.

Is that true? I don't mean to slaughter them in the night.

just for discussion and more knowledge about it.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi there Crazyslingshot,

Yes many kinds of fowl gather to roost in trees, such as doves and wild pigeons, and of course pheasants and turkey and even feral chickens roost in trees.

They can still fligh at night if spoked but you can get very close to take your shots when they do their nightly roost in trees, a closer shot gives you a greater chance of filling the pot.

You need to track your chosen fowl prey to their most common dwelling areas at dawn because usually they will gather near their roosting tree before leaving to go and forage as fowl often do.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you very much,Nico .

"
You need to track your chosen fowl prey to their most common dwelling areas at dawn because usually they will gather near their roosting tree before leaving to go and forage as fowl often do. '

about this ,I 've got a very useful tip.

Track the fowl preys by tracking the fowl's excrements on the ground. There must be much excrements under the tree where the fowls, pheasants etc roosting in the night.


----------



## CBob (Nov 13, 2010)

A longtime ago in my other life I was killed a cobra with my trusty wristrocket. We used to use ball bearings in our APO mailorder slinghots. Shoot a few night birds, maybe a bunker rat or two. ran into this guy one night and let him have it. About a four footer. Man that was almost 40 years ago.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

It happened to me to break a poisonus snake (crotalus, sort of a big and dangerous viper) in two with a wristrocket catty just a few second before he was going to bite my stupid dog. It was in a field at down and the snake whisper did paralized my dog. I has not shure enaught for a head shot so I aimed the body. The still ball brake the snake in two but it had still some live in that could got into a hole under a three. was dead the day after judging from the long ants line going in and out i the hole.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I killed a rattlesnake with my chained band devil slingshot and it was nearly 3feet long with a thick body, I shot it in the head 10' away with a stone while it was still moving/crawling. Death from first shot but kept slithering and rattling so I shot it 3 more times and still rattled and slithered even after I cut the head off. Very good meat!

This too was done while night hunting, it came out at dusk and the rattler crossed our path at a time I was hunting with my slingshot and since I eat rattlesnake meat I shot him.

Was shot in August of this year


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hunting reptiles and similar animals can be problematic, because even when it's dead, maybe it's not quite dead. The body needs some time to catch up with the brain. That means a dead snake can still invenomate you and it means it may appear cruel to others even if you managed a clean kill. I try to leave snakes and eels alone unless I have no alternative and need to fill the pot or it's a necessitated by safety. Also, I am not good enough with species identification to be sure it's not endangered or threatened.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Hunting reptiles and similar animals can be problematic, because even when it's dead, maybe it's not quite dead. The body needs some time to catch up with the brain. That means a dead snake can still invenomate you and it means it may appear cruel to others even if you managed a clean kill. I try to leave snakes and eels alone unless I have no alternative and need to fill the pot or it's a necessitated by safety. Also, I am not good enough with species identification to be sure it's not endangered or threatened.


Agreed.. Reptiles are deffinately different from mammals and obviously I would not want to kill something that was endangered as for rattlesnakes thats a personal importance to me and why I would harvest such a trophy none of which was done in a hateful manner. You dont kill reptiles thats you and thats perfectly ok you are entitled to feel that way and so it is.


----------

